# مشروع تخرجي (قرية سياحية غرب العريش )



## ارك لافر (17 يوليو 2010)

مهندس/ محمد البنا
المشروع علي هذا الرابط
http://0102654565.blogspot.com/


----------



## ارك لافر (17 يوليو 2010)

ارجو معرفة ارائكم في المشروع


----------



## .lana sr (17 يوليو 2010)

مشروع كلش حلو ...رائع جدا


----------



## Alinajeeb (18 يوليو 2010)

مشروع هائل 

ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## ارك لافر (19 يوليو 2010)

متشكر جدا عالكلام الحلو بس كنت حابب لو فية نقد علي اجزاء معينة في المشروع عشان تكون الفائدة اكبر


----------



## mnmr68 (24 يوليو 2010)

مجهود وافر و شغل جميل و ربنا يوفقك في حياتك العملية


----------



## سيد صدقى (24 يوليو 2010)

حلو اوى بسم الله ما شاء الله ..... بس ليا تعليق على السيارات اللى مرتفعة اعلى مستوى الارض فى الباركنج


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (24 يوليو 2010)

تصاميم رائعه اي برنامج استخدمت في التصميم وال photo


----------



## hermione (26 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله المشروع جميل جدا والطراز المستخدم زاده روعه


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يوليو 2010)

مشروع جيد من حيث التصميم و اللاندسكيب و الأخراج
ولكن تمييز في الأستيل المعماري الخاص بالمشورع ,
جعل منه مزاق خاص 
بالتوفيق


----------



## ارك لافر (29 يوليو 2010)

mnmr68 قال:


> مجهود وافر و شغل جميل و ربنا يوفقك في حياتك العملية


متشكر جدا


----------



## ارك لافر (29 يوليو 2010)

سيد صدقى قال:


> حلو اوى بسم الله ما شاء الله ..... بس ليا تعليق على السيارات اللى مرتفعة اعلى مستوى الارض فى الباركنج


السيارات كانت مرتفعة في جزء الفندق و هوا اخر جزء في المشروع و الوقت لم يسمح من اني اراجع و اعدل شئ دا غير ان المف كان تقييييييييييل جدا


----------



## ارك لافر (29 يوليو 2010)

عبد الوهاب سامر قال:


> تصاميم رائعه اي برنامج استخدمت في التصميم وال photo


برنامج اوتوكاد لعمل البلانات و الواجهات و رفعا ثري دي و من ثم ثري دي ماكس و تعديل الصور بالفوتوشوب


----------



## ارك لافر (29 يوليو 2010)

hermione 
,
محمد احمد شعير

متشكر جدا علي الكلام الحلو دا


----------



## ارك لافر (29 يوليو 2010)

ياجماعة انا لسة مهندس حديث التخرج و اريد السفر لاي دولة عربية
الاامارات الكويت السعودية قطر ....
لو حد يقدر يساعدني بمعلومات علي كيفية الحصول علي فرصة عمل اكون شاكر جدا لية


----------



## arch_fatima (29 يوليو 2010)

لم تفتح الصفحة .. للاسف


----------



## ارك لافر (29 يوليو 2010)

حاولي تدخلي علي اللينك دا

http://0102654565.blogspot.com/


----------



## الشفق الابيض (31 يوليو 2010)

*مشروع جيد من حيث التصميم و اللاندسكيب و الأخراج
ولكن تمييز في الأستيل المعماري الخاص بالمشورع ,
جعل منه مزاق خاص 
بالتوفيق*
*و ياريت ترسلي مشروع على ايميلي jak_ak2008yahoo.comولك مني جزيل شكر في مساعدتي لاني في ورطة مشروع تخرج وشكرا 
*​


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشروع حلو كثييييييييييييييييييييييييير
والى الامام دائما


----------



## ارك لافر (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا اخت الشهيدين


----------



## عبد العظيم بوكش (3 أغسطس 2010)

سلالالالام مليون سلالالالالام من ارض المليون ميل مربع مشروعك جميل ارجو ان تتقبل منى هذه اللفته ( والله لو كنت اخرجت المشروع دا برسم اليد ) لكان اجمل و ارج ان هذا الراى لا ينقص من نظرتك لهذا المشروع المبدع و اريد منك النصيحه لان مشروعي فى هذه السنه و فكرتى منتجع سياحى تحياتى و ارجو الرد !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (3 أغسطس 2010)

أ*كتر صورة عجبتني و الألوان جميلة و متناسقة
لاندسكيب ... فظيع بمعنى الكلمة
منظور الموقع العام كان محتاج يكبر و يظهر أكتر

طبعا هتلاقي التعليقات كلها عن الأسلوب, الأخراج ,شكل الواجهات
لكن صلب المشروع صعب إن حد ينتقده أنتقاد سليم عشان ما فيش مساقط واضحة*
بس ما شاء الله المشروع كبير و جميل و اكتر حاجة عاجباني الموقع العام معمول فيه شغل ما شاء الله حلو جدا
ملاحظات:
-بعض المباني لم تكن موجهة بالشكل السليم (على ما أعتقد) لرؤية البحر على الناحية اليسرى بأعلى الموقع بالنسبة للرسم اما بقية العناصر السكنية فتراها بشكل ممتاز وحتى الداخلي منها.
- أسلوب المباني عادي و يعيبه انه لا يوجد مباني بشكل مميز أو جديد و إلي حد ما الواجهات تشعر بالازدحام في العناصر بالنسبة للسكني أكثر في نفس الوقت تناسق الألوان مع الحداثة أعطى طابع مختلف و جميل
- الزحاليق ألوانها مش ظريفة كان ممكن تتحط بس بألوان تانية و مبوظة شكل الصورة إلى حدا ما
- البرج المصمم طابعه شاذ إلي حدا كبير ربما تكون ميزة و ربما تكون نقطة ضعف ... تخضع للذوق.
-الصورة اللي فوق حلوة بس ايه الزحمة البيضة اللي تحت دي؟ مبوظة الموضوع شوية , كان ممكن تتاخد الصورة بعيدة عن الحاجات دي
-يرى البعض أن توحيد التشكيل و الطابع ميزة و البعض يراها عيب .. أنا مع الأول بشكل ما .. الطابع المعماري يستحسن توحيده لأنه مشروع واحد و أنت متعدد في أتخاذ الطوابع

و أنا أسف على أي حاجة ممكن تكون ضايقتك في الكلام اللي أنا قلته بس أنا قلت عشان نصحح المواضيع عشان نوصل لحاجة أحسن أذا كان كلامي كان مفيد و كلها وجهات نظر في الأخر

ربنا يوفقك و تكمل و تبقى مهندس كبير أن شاء الله


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (3 أغسطس 2010)

> سلالالالام مليون سلالالالالام من ارض المليون ميل مربع مشروعك جميل ارجو ان تتقبل منى هذه اللفته *( والله لو كنت اخرجت المشروع دا برسم اليد ) *لكان اجمل و ارج ان هذا الراى لا ينقص من نظرتك لهذا المشروع المبدع و اريد منك النصيحه لان مشروعي فى هذه السنه و فكرتى منتجع سياحى تحياتى و ارجو الرد !!!!!!!!!



أنا ارى أن الرسم باليد للمناظير ...هو بدايات الخروج للواقع و لكن لا يظهره بالشكل الحقيقي 
نحن الأن في عصر الإظهار الفيزيائي بالحاسوب أي الواقعية و ما سيحدث في الواقع و هذا أفضل للمصداقية في التصميم أما الرسم اليدوي فيظهر صورة لن تكون موجودة بنفس الشكل و لكن قريبة منه


----------



## الشفق الابيض (4 أغسطس 2010)

* المساعدة يا خوان 
و ياريت ترسلي مشروع على ايميلي jak_ak2008yahoo.comولك مني جزيل شكر في مساعدتي لاني في ورطة مشروع تخرج وشكرا 
​
*​


----------



## ارك لافر (5 أغسطس 2010)

عبد العظيم بوكش قال:


> سلالالالام مليون سلالالالالام من ارض المليون ميل مربع مشروعك جميل ارجو ان تتقبل منى هذه اللفته ( والله لو كنت اخرجت المشروع دا برسم اليد ) لكان اجمل و ارج ان هذا الراى لا ينقص من نظرتك لهذا المشروع المبدع و اريد منك النصيحه لان مشروعي فى هذه السنه و فكرتى منتجع سياحى تحياتى و ارجو الرد !!!!!!!!!



انا بحب الفري هاند جدا و دي موهبتي المفضلة
بس المشروع عشان يترسم فري هاند هياخد وقت كبير و مش هيطلع بالتفاصيل دي برضة
دا غير ان التقنية الدارجة حاليا هيا الجرافيك و الكمبيوتر

و انا تحت امرك في اي شئ تريدة 
ممكن تراسلني علي ايميلي او رقم الموبايل مفيش اي مشكلة عندي


----------



## ارك لافر (5 أغسطس 2010)

bisalabisa2000 قال:


> أ*كتر صورة عجبتني و الألوان جميلة و متناسقة
> لاندسكيب ... فظيع بمعنى الكلمة
> منظور الموقع العام كان محتاج يكبر و يظهر أكتر
> 
> ...



- بعض المباني غير موجهة بشكل صريح بس انا معالج الموضوع دا في بلانات الفلل بحيث عملت لكل فيلا توجيهين يعني ماخسرتش التوجية الشمالي

- انا استخدمت اسلوب مودرن بواجهات بسيطة و فتحات كبيرة بس ضفت ليها بعض اللمسات الاسلامية عشان تعدي طابع للمكان و في نفس الوقت ماشوهش الطابع الاساسي عندي الي هوا المودرن

- الزحاليق دي عشان الوقت و تقل الملف فكسلت اشيلها او اغيرها 

- البرج كان عبارة عن فكرة مبدئية لبرج حلزوني اجمع فية المطاعم و الكافيتريات بنظام العمارة الكبسولية بس للاسف مالحقتش اكملة فسيبتة زي ماهوا كدة (المشروع كان كبير بالنسبة للوقت معلش اعذرني)

- الزحمة البيضة دي عبارة عن مصاطب و تشكيلات اسلامية (هتبان في اللوي اوت) و بيضة عشان برضة مالحفتش احط المابات (جزء الفندق تصميم كتلة بالاند سكيب المحيط بة اخد يومين فقط شغل بالرندر كمان)

- لا هوا طابع واحد (مودرن مع بعض العناصر الاسلامية) بس الي هوا المودرن بس انا حبيت اقوي عنصر الاسلامي في الفندق عشان يثبت في الذهن اكتر و يعطي فخامة للمبني

و علي فكرة انا برحب جدا بالنقد و فعلا معظم الي قولتة انا مقتنع بية و مشكور علي الكلام الحلو الي في الاول :77::77::77:


----------



## blue. art (6 أغسطس 2010)

ماشاء الله عن جد مافي اي تعليق سلبي كله ايجابي كتيييير حلو الله يوفقك


----------



## abdellah13 (6 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله ما شاء الله المشروع جميل جدا والطراز المستخدم زاده روعه*


----------



## ارك لافر (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ليكم كلكم


----------



## MOHAMEDKHOSHT (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشروع جميل والتصميم ككل يدل علي مهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## new arch eng (7 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله

مجهود جامد ربنا يوفقك


----------



## من منظور معماري (7 أغسطس 2010)

ماشاءالله عليك مشروع كبير وروعة
أنشاءالله أسمك يكبر ويعلا في عالم العمارة


----------



## ارك لافر (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووور كتير علي كلامكم الجميل و الحمد لله ان نال اعجابكم


----------



## عبدالله لصور (8 أغسطس 2010)

موفق بأذن الله


----------



## bech bech (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشروع جميل جدا شكرا أخي الكريم وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## ارك لافر (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mgamal architect (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووور يا باشمهندس


----------



## ارك لافر (13 أغسطس 2010)

العفو ياهندسة اي خدمة


----------



## المحبة لرسول الله (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشروع جميل اوى وياريت لو تنزل الماستر بلان كاد اكون شاكرة جدا


----------



## طموح معماري (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشروع جميل جدااااا ....


----------



## arch_hamada (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## مهندسه رنا (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
تحفه اوووووووووووووي يا بشمهندس
تسلم ايد حضرتك وعنوانه كنوز الشرق روعه
ممتاز قوي


----------



## أنا معماري (9 ديسمبر 2010)

المشروع مميز ....ولكن أختلاف طرز التصميم بين الفيلات و الفندق وباقي المشروع لم يجعله أكثر تمييز


----------



## gogo_abbas (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور ......................... .....................مشكور............
...مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مشكور.....
.مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
.مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
...مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
.....مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
........مشكور....................... ......................... ما شاء الله.......
........... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور......
........... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
........... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........
........... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
........... ............مشكور.......مشكور................
........... ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

برافو وموفق بأذن الله...مجهود عالى ..مع تحياتى


----------



## TITO070290 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله


----------



## نغم ق (23 ديسمبر 2010)

المشروع رائع... والمسجد ايضا ... كل الاحترام والتوفيق


----------



## ارك لافر (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد- نبيل- الشيخ (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشروع رائع جدا بس ممكن حضرتك تمدني بالدراسات الكامله للمشروع خصوصا لان مشروع تخرجي عن منتجع علاج طبيعي بالعريش واريد معلومات كامله عن العريش من حيث المناخ والتضاريس والرطوبه والحراره والامواج ............الخ ولك جزيل الاحترام والتقدير والشكر


----------



## الشفق الابيض (3 نوفمبر 2011)

​*مشروع جيد من حيث التصميم و اللاندسكيب و الأخراج
ولكن تمييز في الأستيل المعماري الخاص بالمشورع ,
جعل منه مزاق خاص 
بالتوفيق*


----------



## ارك لافر (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## islamarchi (8 أغسطس 2012)

والله رائعة شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## خالد الكندي (12 أغسطس 2012)

حلوة


----------



## ابداع العماره (12 أغسطس 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله


----------

